# Derby



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can any locals to Derby tell me what the weather is going to be over the next 4 days please.Especially Thursday.

cabby


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's grim up North, Lad .......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that.KC.

cabby


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Cabby
I am in Benidorm at the moment with sunshine and average temp' 0f 22 c. I keep an eye on the Derby weather as that Is where my fixed abode and family are, I use the link below to keep up with the weather at home as it gives very accurate five day forcasts for my local area.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...eDay&map=SignificantWeather&fcTime=1396998000

Cheers
Colin


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

According to the BBC Weather App!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thursday will be fine but overcast, Cabby. Trust me, I am a met-man!!
Seriously you will be ok. Hope that you have an enjoyable time, although I think that it would be nicer for you in Chesterfield.


----------

